# Which degree major?



## larryjf (Apr 13, 2005)

Can anyone tell me which degree major is better, or what kinds of jobs/services are attributed to each??? 

"Religious Studies" 
"Ministry" 

Thanx.


----------



## JOwen (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by larryjf_
> Can anyone tell me which degree major is better, or what kinds of jobs/services are attributed to each???
> 
> "Religious Studies"
> ...



Brother,

Which school are you looking at? What are your end goals? 

One would think that a "Religious Studies" program would lead to a more academic track, while a "Ministry" degree would terminate in the ministry.

Kind regards,

Jerrold


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 13, 2005)

Larry,

Are you working on your undergraduate? If so you might want to take some business cources. If you are looking to go to Seminary and enter the Ministry, a background in something other than liberal arts would be helpful since you may have to "make tents" for a while till you get call.


----------



## larryjf (Apr 14, 2005)

Thank you guys for your responses.

I have been leaning towards a Religious Studies degree.

One of the problems is that i do feel led to an education in this area, but don't feel led to a particular end goal.

I am going for my masters. Currently i have a BS in Computer Science. So i will be making those tents until God calls me to something else. This is especially important in my case since i don't feel called to an end goal as of yet, but just to the education.

Thanks again for your responses - there is wisdom in a multitude of counselors.

In Christ,
Larry


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 14, 2005)

Larry,

Are you going to take these classes through a Seminary?


----------

